# All Different Types Of BULLYS



## FLY-SkY

Love to see Pics of Bullys


----------



## NesOne

As in everybody post pics of your bully(s)?

Here's my boy:
































































And here's his brother:


----------



## Black Rabbit

Smokey's so beautiful  His brother his very handsome too 

Sky is a little cutie too


----------



## FLY-SkY

yes he looks awsome


----------



## matthew

NesOne said:


> As in everybody post pics of your bully(s)?
> 
> Here's my boy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's his brother:


fine lookin bulldogs.


----------



## matthew

my boy. bully lines? game line? who Knows hes my pet bull and I love him...


----------



## matthew

and one more


----------



## lawrence_tbs

here's mine:

KIA

before









after (not the most recent pic)








don't mind the stitches...hehehe

Now, her ears are already better...


----------



## Nizmo

Just go look through the albums? if you want to look at a $#!% ton of dogs go there...



lawrence_tbs said:


> here's mine:
> 
> KIA
> 
> Now, her ears are already better...


you should post up some pics of the ears healing. your dog has the same natural ears as mine but i didnt crop hers, i wanted too tho.
but right now your dogs ears look REALLY good.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

NesOne said:


> As in everybody post pics of your bully(s)?
> 
> Here's my boy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's his brother:


*Beautiful babies! *


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

matthew said:


> my boy. bully lines? game line? who Knows hes my pet bull and I love him...


He is a beautiful baby too! He has a very nice, healthy coat it looks like!!:woof:


----------



## meganc66

Awwwww omgz Smokey is gorgeous! Great dogs everyone!!!

Here's my Rudi girl. She isn't papered but her dad was a papered Am Bully.


----------



## ws6 beat

king kain at 7 months


----------



## christina60546

ws6 beat said:


> king kain at 7 months


I love the white tip!!


----------



## Black Rabbit

ws6 beat said:


> king kain at 7 months


He's beautiful  He's got the same markings as my boy Dosia. Does your boy have the white tear drops on the back of all four paws?


----------



## ws6 beat

yeah he does. thanks for the love. i'm waiting for the pictures my friend took on our hikingn trip up to the hollywood sign.


----------



## Black Rabbit

That's awesome  Our boys kinda look alike accept Dosia still has natural ears. Here's a pic he's APBT not bully but here you go


----------



## ws6 beat

i want to play with him. looks like he's very athletic


----------



## Black Rabbit

He really is he's an awesome boy


----------



## ovambo

Hi could someone explain the origin of the am bully and what its made up of not being naive but is there a diff besides size and weight


----------



## Black Rabbit

ovambo said:


> Hi could someone explain the origin of the am bully and what its made up of not being naive but is there a diff besides size and weight


Yes there is a difference, the Bully was created by mixing the APBT and the staffies  There may be different things mixed in now a days but that's where it started


----------

